# my shed



## jbetts13

was working on my shed to day got a lot done just a couple of days the it will be done     

it's 9 by 9


----------



## Ingersoll444

Any pictures?? Are you working with a plan, or kit, or just building on the fly? Would like to see how it's coming together.


----------



## jbetts13

working buy fly will try to get some pics sunday


----------



## farmallmaniac

all u need it elctricity cable some furniture... lol refrigerator haha


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *all u need it elctricity cable some furniture... lol refrigerator haha *


LOL My wife and I were calling my shed "The Guest House"last night. Told her that on Cape Cod, on the shore, you could get $600 a night for it.  well OK, after the doors are on anyway.


----------



## farmallmaniac

:furious:


----------



## jbetts13

you can come and visit you can stay in it free of charge


----------



## farmallmaniac

If i get a massey harris 44 I'll drive it up there


----------



## jbetts13

haha funny :furious: :furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac

It would prob break down half way there:driving:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *LOL My wife and I were calling my shed "The Guest House"last night. Told her that on Cape Cod, on the shore, you could get $600 a night for it.  well OK, after the doors are on anyway. *


man, thats sad.. but true...


----------



## jbetts13

or over heat


----------



## farmallmaniac

those massey's:argh:


----------



## jbetts13

are vary good tractor if you know how to drive them lol:furious: :furious:


----------



## farmallmaniac

lollol I'll have to learn then


----------



## jbetts13

may be


----------



## farmallmaniac

naw i'll stick with the greens and reds and a little orange one! my fav


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *naw i'll stick with the greens and reds and a little orange one! my fav *


haha Massey Harris are red but what are you reds Farmall


----------



## farmallmaniac

massey aint the RIGHT redsNANA farmalls and international


----------



## jbetts13

:stupid: it's all the same in my books


----------



## jbetts13

haha just joking did you get my PM


----------



## farmallmaniac

lol idk i'll check


----------



## jbetts13

it is raining today so didn't do to much


----------



## jbetts13

a little bit to go


----------



## jbetts13

more to come


----------



## jbetts13

does any one have any tips on doing the roof


----------



## jbetts13

and the pich of the roof anf l have some glass panes any good ways to make windows and some pics


----------



## jbetts13

thanks all


----------



## jbetts13

does any one have pics of there sheds and some more tips


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *does any one have any tips on doing the roof *


Tips on the roof?? What you looking for frameing ideas? Tell us what ideas you have, and we can help you out.

Now on to that front picture. Is that one block not holding anything up???



I have a lot of pictures in my thred on my shed building. Lots of framing shots. If you need a sertin pict, ask, I may have one. I took a TON of pictures.

Looking good, keep it up.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l have some glass panes any good ways to make windows and some pics *


Now JUST the glass? Or the whole sash?


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *does any one have pics of there sheds and some more tips *



heres my shed Jbetts 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-094x.jpg>


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Tips on the roof?? What you looking for frameing ideas? Tell us what ideas you have, and we can help you out.
> 
> Now on to that front picture. Is that one block not holding anything up???
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of pictures in my thred on my shed building. Lots of framing shots. If you need a sertin pict, ask, I may have one. I took a TON of pictures.
> 
> Looking good, keep it up. *


the walls need to be cut to fit over the block do you get me


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Now JUST the glass? Or the whole sash? *


just the glass the windows will not go up and down they will just let the light in


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Tips on the roof?? What you looking for frameing ideas? Tell us what ideas you have, and we can help you out.
> 
> Now on to that front picture. Is that one block not holding anything up???
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of pictures in my thred on my shed building. Lots of framing shots. If you need a sertin pict, ask, I may have one. I took a TON of pictures.
> 
> Looking good, keep it up. *


do l need to add vents in the roofs some framing tips on the roof and some pics good ways to have the doors and pics what kind of pich do i need on the roof l would like some room up there to put stuff


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *heres my shed Jbetts
> 
> <img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-094x.jpg> *


thanks Simple do you any inside pics


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Tips on the roof?? What you looking for frameing ideas? Tell us what ideas you have, and we can help you out.
> 
> Now on to that front picture. Is that one block not holding anything up???
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of pictures in my thred on my shed building. Lots of framing shots. If you need a sertin pict, ask, I may have one. I took a TON of pictures.
> 
> Looking good, keep it up. *


and how to shingle the roof l know l little bit about shingling


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *just the glass the windows will not go up and down they will just let the light in *


Ok, let me see if I follow. Just glass, not wood frame at all??? If so, forget it, WAY to much work. If it has the wood frame around it, trim out the window hole like you would a door openin, and put hinges on one side, and a latch of some sort on the other side to keep it closed. You will also need some kind of trim peice to stop the window the wrong way. There you go, and opening window for your shed


----------



## jbetts13

the window will not move


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *do l need to add vents in the roofs some framing tips on the roof and some pics good ways to have the doors and pics what kind of pich do i need on the roof l would like some room up there to put stuff *


Well being in snow country you want a bit of pitch on the roof. Snows heavy, and the steaper pitch will let it slide off. 

Here is some roofing pictures............


----------



## Ingersoll444

more..........


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *more.......... *


how much pich is that 3 4 or more


----------



## Ingersoll444

another.


Roof framing cad be tough. The easyest would be to dig up some bargan trusses, but you have kinda an odball size so that would be hard. Do you have a framing squair?? If not you will need one. I got one of the small Alloy "speed square" and it came with a small book about rafter layout. Are you planing on more building?? If it intrestes you at all, read up. It IS a little hard, but once you got it, you can say "I did it" Good luck!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *how much pich is that 3 4 or more *


I think it was 5/12, but I would[or wood ] have to dig up the plans. I put ties in above the wall framing and is storage for light stuff. I have a patio umbrella, sailboat mast, and a handfull on boards in mine.


----------



## jbetts13

ok thanks for all your help


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *ok thanks for all your help *


No problem, We have all been there at one time or another. Ask away, I will do my best to answer, if not, somewould almost surly will.


----------



## jbetts13

ok for the door do l need to add a second board to give it more strength do you have any pics of the door framming


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *ok for the door do l need to add a second board to give it more strength do you have any pics of the door framming *


Don't know realy what you are asking. Making the door it's self?, It's opening, or trimming out the opening?


Look at my thred on shed doors, and it will show you how I did mine.


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Don't know realy what you are asking. Making the door it's self?, It's opening, or trimming out the opening?
> 
> 
> Look at my thred on shed doors, and it will show you how I did mine. *


mine not talking about the doors but the framing it like the opening do you get me ???????????????????


----------



## guest

*playing hookey??*

hey jbetts, just curious.. aren't you supposed to be in school now?


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: playing hookey??*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hey jbetts, just curious.. aren't you supposed to be in school now? *


LOL ya whats with that???  


Anyway so are you making a door, or using a prebuilt one? 


Also do you have the rough opening?, just looking how to trim it out??


----------



## jbetts13

*Re: playing hookey??*



> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hey jbetts, just curious.. aren't you supposed to be in school now? *


   :quiet: :quiet: :quiet: :quiet: :quiet: 

quiet  NOOOO!!    

well no because it is the march break don't your kids get it off ???????????? or no


----------



## jbetts13

l'm free for a hole week  turtle


----------



## guest

nice... enjoy school while you can.. its good to get all the days off here and there; spring break, xmas, summer off, new years, thanksgiving, ect.. 

you wont get that when you start to work...


----------



## jbetts13

ya your right buta work you don't sit and get leched by a teacher


----------



## guest

true.. and you get paid too...


----------



## freebird

I have a 10 by 16 shed a friend gave me when his sister had to give up the property it was on. It sits at the far end of the property from my house and we call it, "The mother in-law cabin".


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by freebird _
> *I have a 10 by 16 shed a friend gave me when his sister had to give up the property it was on. It sits at the far end of the property from my house and we call it, "The mother in-law cabin". *


thats a good one freebird l will call it the dog house lol


----------



## guest

i always tell my girlfriend if she acts up she would be living out in the shed....

Unfortunately, she knows thats not true.. because i would not dare to take a chance of her accidentally scratching my tractor...


----------



## Ingersoll444

Looking at that first picture you posted. That is the door opening in the front right? Where you have the dubbled headder obive the opening, you realy should have a stud on each side of the opening holding up the hedder. Those are what transfef the load down to the plate. Most cases the hedder is set up with the wide side of the wood up, and down. Not a huge deal on a shed, but correct proceedure.


Attached is probably the best picture I have of the door opening that I did. Take a look. Any questens, just ask.


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Looking at that first picture you posted. That is the door opening in the front right? Where you have the dubbled headder obive the opening, you realy should have a stud on each side of the opening holding up the hedder. Those are what transfef the load down to the plate. Most cases the hedder is set up with the wide side of the wood up, and down. Not a huge deal on a shed, but correct proceedure.
> 
> 
> Attached is probably the best picture I have of the door opening that I did. Take a look. Any questens, just ask. *


why do you got the board across the door opening ??????


----------



## jbetts13

well l got my shed done you do you guys thing do l get an A plus


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *why do you got the board across the door opening ?????? *


That wall is 16' long. I assambled it on the deck, squaird it up, and lifted it into place. The bord was to hold it squair. I could have put sheathing on, but would have been to heavy to lift myself.


----------



## jbetts13

oic thats good thinking


----------



## jodyand

Well this is my shed i had no plans just made it the way i wanted it. My shed its 12'x16' cost was $1100. and its not big enough 
Jody

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=699546e8-4bd7-1d48-6ec3-73c52dcf2dcf&size=>


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well this is my shed i had no plans just made it the way i wanted it. My shed its 12'x16' cost was $1100. and its not big enough
> Jody
> 
> Are they ever big enough? Still like that big door on that nice looking shed. :thumbsup:*


----------



## jodyand

See this is what the inside looks like. 
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26454>


----------



## jodyand

And this is just some of the stuff i have in it. 
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=26456>


----------



## MowHoward2210

That's not too bad as long as you don't buy something big to add to it. I that a drain grate at the opening?


----------



## farmallmaniac

I like the 3wheeler Im looking for a parted out 3wheeler to put on odyssey framelollol


----------



## MowHoward2210

I posted b4 I saw the 2nd pic. That's a lot of stuff to put in there. You might have to add a wing or extension someday!


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I like the 3wheeler Im looking for a parted out 3wheeler to put on odyssey framelollol *


No my old 110 still runs good not getting rid of it.
Jody


----------



## johndeere

This is mine before it was painted white with black trim.10x12 and has 6ft side walls and a 10x4 loft at the back for over head storage.I did not build it because I am no carpenter.I cut a board and it is to long then I cut again and it is to short.Hard to believe I have 2 lawn tractors and a generator and a lawn sweeper and a push mower and a roller tool chest and all my tools and gardening tools along with several thing stored above on the over head loft.It all fits and I can get in and get to every thing except the lawn sweeper that has the hopper hanging on the wall and the sweeper turned up with the hitch up on the wall.My neighbor probably thinks of the clowns coming out off the little car.I hope to build a large garage shop in the future.But for now this is my only storage.Except a old garage just big enough for two cars and that is about it.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *That's not too bad as long as you don't buy something big to add to it. I that a drain grate at the opening? *


Thats my ramp its cat walk grating i need to take a picture of it.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *No my old 110 still runs good not getting rid of it.
> Jody *


lol i wasnt asking i was just saying lol im not going to destroy i workin vehical


----------



## jodyand

Thats a nice shed johndeere i like the look of it.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thought that was an old ATC Jodyand. I had a old 90. LOVED it. Road the wheels off of it growing up. Still ay have a roge part or two laying around it you need anything.


----------



## farmallmaniac

I want one but of course mom says no cause 3 wheels lol


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Thought that was an old ATC Jodyand. I had a old 90. LOVED it. Road the wheels off of it growing up. Still ay have a roge part or two laying around it you need anything. *


Paul was your ATC90 one of the original ones with the balloon tires and fiberglass rear fenders.
Jody


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *I want one but of course mom says no cause 3 wheels lol *


Mine said the same thing till i came home with it and dad said it was OK.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Paul was your ATC90 one of the original ones with the balloon tires and fiberglass rear fenders.
> Jody *


Yupper. If I remember right, it was a 70. Maybe the first year or so. Put many a mile on the thing. We got it used from the guy next door when I was like 7-8 years old.


----------



## johndeere

When I was a kid the neighbor kid friend of mine had one.It had the ballon tires.One day he went in the ditch and hit the bank and bent the fork back.A few year ago he was driving his S-10 pickup and lost control and went in the ditch.Hit a bank and was throw out of the truck and killed.He was alway driving fast and was in the ditch often.Not now days however.He lived fast and died young.


----------



## jbetts13

home sweet home


----------



## jbetts13

l think she needs a friend l got the room 

sorry not to good with the cam lol


----------



## jbetts13

the roof hopfuly going on in a day or 2


----------



## Ingersoll444

any luck with that roof?


----------



## jbetts13

yup got it up just need to put ply wod on the one side and side it l will get some pics sone


----------



## guest

looks good james... get a good home for that deere...


----------



## jbetts13

and allis


----------



## jbetts13

and your siney tractor lol


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *thanks Simple do you any inside pics *



Heres the inside of mine...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29617>


----------



## guest

The front



<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29619>


----------



## jbetts13

nice and clean l can c y you tractor is so shine lol just joking


----------



## jodyand

And this is the inside of mine noting like your sj yours is neat.
Jody

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29621>


----------



## Greg

SJ,

Careful sitting down on your workbench stool after a couple of cold ones!! LOL

Greg


----------



## guest

i thought mine was kind of messy...
heres a crappy pic.. but its of tables i sort of stack.. Its good for storing attachments on top of eachother.. sorry no better pic...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29626>


----------



## jodyand

If you look at the back of my shed up top i have a loft to and its stacked with all it can hold. Mainly Spare 3 wheeler parts and some old tires i need to get rid of.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13

nice star lol


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *SJ,
> 
> Careful sitting down on your workbench stool after a couple of cold ones!! LOL
> 
> Greg *



Ouch.... 'fusilli jerry' (an old seinfeld episode)


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *nice star lol  *


Christmas decoration and Easter decorations wood cut outs.
Jody


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *nice star lol  *


Jbetts.. It must be good to be young and have good eyes.. no friggin way could i see a star in jodys pic.. i had to download it, open it in a photo viewer and lighten it up just to be able to see it.. You've got good eyes man...


----------



## bontai Joe

jbetts,
You get your roof on yet? I'm still trying to get the time and material to start my shed. I built the one at my mom's house. It was 8x12 and just barely held my stuff. I crammed a Deere 316, Troy-Bilt horse tiller, Super Tomahawk chipper, the Parker sweeper was hung up high on the wall over the tiller (sucker was and is heavy!), two push mowers, a wheel barrow, 2 sets of cheap metal shelves to hold oil, gas cans, tire chains, plus all my shovels and rakes, etc. I had to go outside just to change my mind.


----------



## jbetts13

sorr4 the wate


----------



## jbetts13

other


----------



## jbetts13

l got some pics 4 the allis it any one want's to see


----------



## Ingersoll444

looks nice. They premade trusses??


----------



## jbetts13

yup


----------



## Greg

jbetts,

Yes, let's see the pics!


----------



## jbetts13

pics of what ??? the trusses


----------



## Greg

> jbetts13
> l got some pics 4 the allis it any one want's to see


Pics of the Allis...

Greg


----------



## jbetts13

there under the allis forum but l can't post them here


----------



## jbetts13

sorry this is all l can get right l got it sand blasted and need to paint prime l will get some pics


----------



## jbetts13

just need to put the doors on it all done


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well I have been at the "just the doors" phase for about 2 years now with mine.


----------

